# Point d'interrogation dans "Mail" ?



## fioenz (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Sous macboock pro retina (Mavericks) et Fai FREE, lorsque je veux ouvrir "Mail" j'ai un point d'interrogation ... Lorsque je veux ouvrir "Mail" j'ai une boite qui me demande de relancer etc... et lorsque je clic sur relancer la même boite s'ouvre, et pareil si je continue...
J'ai vérifier les permissions, mais rien n'y fait et je ne peux pas accéder à mes mails...

Merci pour vos conseils,

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

c'est un peu confus

ce ? tu l'as où?
( à 99 % dans le dock)

=>cliquer Mail dans ton dossier Applications 

ensuite "une boite " , boite c'est un mot utilisé pour.dans Mail  parler des... boites aux lettres

tu n'as sans doute pas ca mais une fenetre  avec un message
 et "relancer etc" c'est un peu """"court"" comme descriptif

il pourrait s'agir de la fenetre qui apparait  qu'une appli a quitté  inopinement
ou parce que le lancement échoue
---
quel entretien du mac?


----------



## fioenz (2 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Oui le point d'interrogation se trouve dans l'icône Mail du dock...
Lorsque je vais dans Mail (application) et clique dessus j'ai cette première boite qui s'ouvre
http://cjoint.com/?DIcijnC7dEG

Lorsque je poursuit j'ai cette seconde boite qui s'ouvre..
http://cjoint.com/?DIcika2tidl

Je rappelle ici, que mon mac est revenu hier du sav (carte mère changée) mais je ne pense pas que çà vienne de là...

Il me semble qu'au lancement de Mail il m'a demandé une sorte de mise à jour, j'ai cliqué oui...

Merci
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

ok donc c'est bien un " quitté inopinément"
avec le rapport technique donnant le déroulement ( cad le pourquoi)

retour de SAV ?
y a peut etre un lien

Mise à jour?
laquelle?
( la liste des dernieres mises à jour se trouve dans le appstore/onglet mises à jour)

comme tu ne dis rien des reglages Mail et qu'on ne voit pas le rapport en entier pour l'instant difficile d'avancer

en attendant
Si c'est free en IMAP
créer un compte  utilisateur mac test  ( pour..des tests)
et configurer un compte imap ( free ou autre)dans Mail de la sesion test


----------



## fioenz (2 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok donc c'est bien un " quitté inopinément"
> avec le rapport technique donnant le déroulement ( cad le pourquoi)
> 
> retour de SAV ?
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, mon mac a été mise à jour, et je le fait régulièrement (encore ce matin)
Maintenant dire laquelle je ne sais plus... (c'est en ouvrant Mail qu'il m'a proposé une mise à jour que j'ai accepté naturellement). Je tacherai en rentrant ce soir de t'envoyer le reste du rapport..

Bonne journée 
Cdt


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

baah c'est assez annexe en fait
ce qui importe c'est de résoudre le probleme

il suffira probablement de changer quelques fichiers Mail ou de redresser le systeme
(selon resultat du test " autre session")


----------



## fioenz (2 Septembre 2014)

Re bonjour,

Voici le rapport complet ici

http://cjoint.com/?DIcsF6HMeW3

Merci
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

tu le copies colles dans un poste


----------



## fioenz (2 Septembre 2014)

Je copie le rapport en réponse de ton dernier message ?
Pourquoi en lien c'est pas bon ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

c'est un fichier externe que des lecteurs n'auront pas forcement envie de lire (ou pas équipés pour)

alors que le copié collé sera vu par tout le monde


de toutes facons c'est assez annexe
---
faut faire les tests usuels et basta
( dizaines de sujets là dessus)

ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour


----------



## fioenz (2 Septembre 2014)

Concernant la mise à jour du combiné de l'IOS, j'ai déjà téléchargé et installé hier la dernière version 10.9.4, j'ai également déjà réparé et vérifié les permissions qui semblent bonnes...

Mais le problème reste toujours présent, truc de fou !!!

J'ai essayé avec une autre session, et j'ai le même message d'erreur...


----------



## fioenz (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Si quelqu'un a la vraie solution qu'il me le fasse savoir SVP, parce qu'en recherchant sur ce site je n'ai absolument rien trouvé en réponse à mes besoins...ça parait peut-être trop compliqué.

Merci
Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec une autre session, et j'ai le même message d'erreur...


aaaaah
interessant ca !

ca veut dire que

soit  ton  Mail(ou OS)  est mal installé pour une raison encore inconnue

tu devrais faire simple et réinstaller l'OS
( c'est TRES simple  démarrage CMD R  puis aller à "reinstaller OSX" , et voilà)

soit le SAV a oublié un truc 
et en ce cas c'est retour au SAV
(pour re examen , et sans frais, les réparations SAV sont garanties plusieurs mois)


----------



## fioenz (3 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> aaaaah
> interessant ca !
> 
> ca veut dire que
> ...



Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse,

En réinstallant l'OS comme tu me l'indique, est-ce que je vais perdre toutes mes données ??(conservées certes dans TimeMachine et TimeCapsule)...

Le fait de réinstaller l'OS me videra complètement le système actuel ?... Mes programmes auront disparu ?

La réinstallation de l'OS via les touches CMD + R se fera en choisissant ensuite de réinstaller à partir de recovery ?

Merci de me préciser (je n'ai jamais de telles opérations sur Mac, çà se voit je sais) 

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2014)

tout ca est expliqué partout
la reinstall CMD R   ne fait QUE  remplacer l'OS , le reste ne bouge PAS, donc on retrouve TOUT mais avec un OS neuf


----------



## fioenz (3 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout ca est expliqué partout
> la reinstall CMD R   ne fait QUE  remplacer l'OS , le reste ne bouge PAS, donc on retrouve TOUT mais avec un OS neuf



J'étais déjà en train de procéder à la reinstallation de l'OS qui s'est d'ailleurs déroulée avec succès apparemment puisque "Mail" fonctionne à nouveau... En espérant ne pas rencontrer d'autres problèmes.. (j'ai juste l'icone "appareil photo introuvable" qui saute du dock je ne sais pas pourquoi).

Par ailleurs es-tu certain que la reinstallation de l'OS remet le système à neuf comme sortie d'usine, et ce, sans le moindre fragments de l'ancien système ?

Pour ce qui est de TimeMachine via TimeCapsule, mieux vaut-il pas que je supprime tout de TimeCapsule et refaire une sauvegarde propre ou bien ce n'est pas nécessaire... Bref que me conseilles-tu ? 

Merci

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2014)

il va vraiment falloir  que tu potasses un peu plus les bases Mac car tu te trompes et confonds des choses

CMD R/reinstaller ne remet PAS l'OS d'origine , mais une version neuve et  version à jour de l'OS installé
( on peut remettre la version d'origine mais ce n'est pas la manip décrite au dessus)

et les ?
sont simplement des chemins tronqués dans le dock
il suffit de  virer ces icones  puis de remettre les applis en question dans le dock


----------



## fioenz (3 Septembre 2014)

Mais alors lorsque tu écris plus haut

*tout ca est expliqué partout
la reinstall CMD R ne fait QUE remplacer l'OS , le reste ne bouge PAS, donc on retrouve TOUT mais avec un OS neuf*

Ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2014)

mais lis donc les pages Apple ou l'aide mac !
( ce que tu es sensé faire)

c'est écrit noir sur blanc par exemple dès la premiere ligne là
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH13871?viewlocale=fr_FR

même texte dans l'aide du mac  dans le mac


----------



## fioenz (4 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais lis donc les pages Apple ou l'aide mac !
> ( ce que tu es sensé faire)
> 
> c'est écrit noir sur blanc par exemple dès la premiere ligne là
> ...



Bonjour Pascal,

Tout d'abord je te remercie pour tout le temps que tu passes à essayer de m'aider et je t'en suis très reconnaissant.

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour la notice, mais je ne comprenais pas pourquoi tu m'indiquais,

"*tout ca est expliqué partout
la reinstall CMD R ne fait QUE remplacer l'OS , le reste ne bouge PAS, donc on retrouve TOUT mais avec un OS neuf"

*Merci
Cordialement* 
*


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2014)

alala 
ben s'il faut vraiment tout detailler ca répondait à ca


> En réinstallant l'OS comme tu me l'indique, est-ce que je vais perdre  toutes mes données ??(conservées certes dans TimeMachine et  TimeCapsule)...
> 
> Le fait de réinstaller l'OS me videra complètement le système actuel ?... Mes programmes auront disparu ?


donc on recommence



> Le fait de réinstaller l'OS me videra complètement le système actuel ?.


oui
OS remplacé ( plus d'OS d'avant)



> est-ce que je vais perdre  toutes mes données ? Mes programmes auront disparu ?


non
 tout le reste ( hors OS) est inchangé


----------



## fioenz (4 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse,

Si l'OS est remplacé et qu'il n'y a plus l'OS d'avant, on est d'accord que mon système est maintenant neuf (comme sortie d'usine) sans aucun fragments de fichiers de l'ancien donc ??


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse,
> 
> Si l'OS est remplacé et qu'il n'y a plus l'OS d'avant, on est d'accord que mon système est maintenant neuf (comme sortie d'usine) sans aucun fragments de fichiers de l'ancien donc ??


oui et non 

et je l'ai DEJA dit

il y a DEUX cas
le cas standard on remplace  l'OS actuel par le même à jour

ou
on remplace l'OS actuel par l'OS d'origine
( par exemple Mountain lion si mac vendu en Mountain lion, Lion si  vendu avec lion etc, ou 10.9.0 si vendu en 10.9.0 etc etc)

qui est une autre manip , possible, si on le veut vraiment
cette démarche n'est justifiée que dans des rares cas comme par exemple revente du mac où on DOIT remettre l'OS d'usine


----------



## fioenz (4 Septembre 2014)

Ok merci beaucoup pour tes explications.. 

il est vrai que lorsqu'on reinstalle comme je l'ai fait, on doit mettre ces identifiants et mot de passe, et on a un message nous indiquant qu'Apple sera averti de l'opération de réinstallation (ce qui est bien). 

Bonne journée

Je note ce post en résolu


----------



## fioenz (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,


Alors que tout semblait être rentré dans l'ordre puisqu'hier encore j'arrivais à envoyer et recevoir  des mails... Ce matin de nouveau j'ai de nouveau ces triangles avec points d'exclamation qui apparaissent...?

Et de votre coté ?

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2014)

a aucun moment tu n'indiques quel email et reglages

Si c'est free ou pas 
imap pop
(avec sans smtp authentifié etc)
les réglages sont mentionnés souvent
et si  free imap voir aussi les sujets recents ( de ce mois )


----------



## fioenz (26 Octobre 2014)

Je me suis trompé de post désolé


----------



## fioenz (8 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Le "SSL" dans Mail ne tient pas, ou disons que les triangles avec points d'interrogations reviennent une à deux fois par jours, il me faut ensuite refaire la démarche pour recocher "SSL" enregistrer etc... 

Savez-vous pourquoi le "SSL" ne tient pas, qu'en est-il de votre coté ?

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2014)

si c'est un email free ( en 2 pages tu ne le dis toujours pas) c'est apparement un bug plus ou moins contournable
(nombreux fils là dessus)


----------



## fioenz (8 Novembre 2014)

Oui c'est dans le "Mail", lorsque j'ouvre "Mail" tantôt çà marche correctement après avoir coché "SSL" obligatoire suite à l'installation de Yosemite (apparemment toujours en beta)...

Mais au moins une à deux fois par jour, je ne sais comment, le "SSL" de mes deux boites mails se décoche tout seul, et il me faut les recoucher sans quoi les triangles avec points d'interrogation apparaissent, rendant impossible la réception ou l'envoi de mail depuis "Mail"..

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2014)

tu ne comprends pas 
l'*email* utilisé ( pas le logiciel ni le FAI , mais bien l'adresse email) est il un email free?
du genre monemail@free.fr


----------



## fioenz (8 Novembre 2014)

Autant pour moi, oui il s'agit bien de mail FREE

Cdt


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2014)

et ben voilààà
voir donc les sujets là dessus
ou attendre que ce soit réglé


----------



## fioenz (17 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Avez-vous du nouveau pour ces fameux points d'interrogations qui reviennent sans cesse dans "MAIL" en désactivant systématiquement le SSL ?

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------



## fioenz (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

En ayant configuré mes boites comme tel, je n'ai plus de problème de SSL (depuis hier), voir ci-dessous:

http://www.cjoint.com/14dc/DLujV0k2ZmR.htm

Bonne journée

Cordialement
F.


----------

